# Hi, I'm from Brazil



## TREMBO (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys, im from brazil, land of sun and carnival, lol... pele also, and samba!

I frequent foruns for like 5 years, but only nationals ones... but i was searching about homebrew and i found this magnificent one here, very crawded of information and pple, and it was just what i was looking for, because the nationals foruns are kind of "old" and the users are very "misterious", like they dont post photos of their physiques but the pretend to be bodybuilders (lol)

i made my 1st cycle when i was 20, researched for like 3 years for injecting something into my body, and after that i make 1 cycle for year... unfortunately (or not) my cycles are becoming more long, like 4 months, and im getting some problems in founding gear around here, iv made like 4 good cycles in my life, all reseached with PCT based on clomifen, tamox, tribullus, vit E...

Nowdays im very interested in homebrew, i think is a good choice in my case, because i like to research and make things safetly, and i got patience for learning all that matter and AFTER doing the things, not the contrary

my marks

bench: 60kg (132lb) each side
deadlift: 80kg (186lb) each side - straps on
squat same as deadlift - not a deep squat

my photo







hope u like it!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*TREMBO* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Robalo (Jul 1, 2011)

Seja bem-vindo, Trembo.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 1, 2011)

this is an awesome site


----------



## custom (Jul 1, 2011)

tudo bem com voce?


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

lol google translator FTW ehehehhe

thanks for the welcomes...

a doubt: the only way to send pm is reaching 50 posts?


----------



## Robalo (Jul 1, 2011)

Sim, a unica maneira é chegares aos 50 posts, mas depressa lá chegas.

No google translator here...


----------



## custom (Jul 1, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> lol google translator FTW ehehehhe
> 
> thanks for the welcomes...
> 
> a doubt: the only way to send pm is reaching 50 posts?


Nao google translator eu sou americano mas eu mora em Brazil com uma gatchina...kkkkkk


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

lolll

very good, guys...

i can cleary understand your portuguese! congrats!

what state of brazil you live in, custom?

and where did you learn how to speak in portuguese, robalo?


----------



## Robalo (Jul 1, 2011)

I am portuguese...


----------



## custom (Jul 1, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> lolll
> 
> very good, guys...
> 
> ...


 
Goias,goiania


----------



## jwar (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

custom said:


> Goias,goiania



very cool man! are you liking the country? There are rumors that many dumb guys in there like to use locals, like ADE (our synthol)

ROBALO: very nice too! but ur from portugal, right? Que ótimo saber que existe um irmão de língua aqui no site... Existem outros portugueses ou brasileiros por aqui?

Abraço!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

Robalo said:


> Sim, a unica maneira é chegares aos 50 posts, mas depressa lá chegas.
> 
> No google translator here...



*Free Translation and Professional Translation Services from SDL *


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> Hi guys, im from brazil, land of sun and carnival, lol... pele also, and samba!


----------



## Robalo (Jul 1, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> very cool man! are you liking the country? There are rumors that many dumb guys in there like to use locals, like ADE (our synthol)
> 
> ROBALO: very nice too! but ur from portugal, right? Que ótimo saber que existe um irmão de língua aqui no site... Existem outros portugueses ou brasileiros por aqui?
> 
> Abraço!!




Claro que há mais portugueses e brasileiros no IMF mas preferem manter "low profile". Alguma coisa é só dizer que eu ajudo no que puder.

Abraço


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

Robalo said:


> Claro que há mais portugueses e brasileiros no IMF mas preferem manter "low profile". Alguma coisa é só dizer que eu ajudo no que puder.
> 
> Abraço



valeu cara... esse fórum é muito bom... to esperando completar 50 msgs e te mando uma PM pra gente manter contato!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## eric5476us (Jul 9, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------

